# PC Hangs on PCI DEVICES LISTING



## beno78 (Apr 14, 2005)

Hi,

I have just installed a new Motherboard in my PC, as the previous one was stuffed(No powerup at all) the PC is about 12 months old, and I have replaced the previous Gigabyte Motherboard with a newer model Gigabyte...being prepared to reinstall XP by doing so.

It now does boot ok, I can access Bios etc etc. But it hangs on the screen directly following the Bios, where it says "PCI devices liting" Thinking this was MAYBE an error due to the new Motherboard, I ran a windows XP recovery and all went through with out a hitch. However, when the PC restarted to complete the XP install, it again stopped at the same point, and nothing else seems to happen.

One thing I have noticed is that listing of PCI devices all have details in the column listings...ie, BUS - DEV - FUN - VENDOR etc. Except the last device listed, ACPI CONTROLLER. It simply shows an IRQ number and nothing else. This is where it appears to stop. Im not sure if this is normal or not, as I have never watched this actual screen that carefully.

I have also noticed that ocaisionally the Bios screen shows up in Black and White as opposed to Blue and Yellow as normal. The old motherboard and the new one are both On Board VGA. 

Any help would be greatly appreciated...


----------



## akbillj (Mar 1, 2007)

Beno what I would do is strip the mobo of everything that is not necessary for basic operation then try the boot process again with windows install, then add back components one by one until the problematic one shows its ugly head. Hope this helps, good luck


----------



## beno78 (Apr 14, 2005)

I have pulled everything out of the case, except RAM, CPU and HDD. I also swapped the PSU over, as I thought maybe thats why it was hanging on ACPI. Still no good. I have also tried another RAM module. Exactly the same error.

Could this be a CPU error of some sort?


----------



## akbillj (Mar 1, 2007)

Don't know about that one, wow that is wierd! I'm sure someone around here has the answer though, i'll be watching this thread to keep up. Good luck Beno


----------



## Rich-M (May 3, 2006)

Sounds like a video card problem. If it got further and hung I would say it's a hard drive problem.


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

If that is the case, and since the video is built into the motherboard, try using a known working PCI or AGP video card as a test. Might need to make some changes to the BIOS to reflect this change. Then you can determine or eliminate the video as being part of the problem


----------



## beno78 (Apr 14, 2005)

Tried working video card. Same result.

Is this likely to be a drive error??


----------



## jackdw (Jul 1, 2005)

Could it possibly some sort of BIOS error that could be fixed with a newer version?
Wait for confirmation on this as you shoudln't flash BIOS without a reason to.


----------



## Rich-M (May 3, 2006)

beno78 said:


> Tried working video card. Same result.
> 
> Is this likely to be a drive error??


 Yes I think next most likely...


----------



## Rich-M (May 3, 2006)

jackdw said:


> Could it possibly some sort of BIOS error that could be fixed with a newer version?
> Wait for confirmation on this as you shouldn't flash BIOS without a reason to.


 That isn't the kind of thing bios flash would fix, but never do a bios flash anyway unless the fix is mentioned in the description of the reason for the bios update.


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

At least we got the video card possibility removed as part of the problem. So now we can move on from there.

"But it hangs on the screen directly following the Bios"

If this is before Windows is starting to load, then it is not a Windows problem. 

Also that "that ocaisionally the Bios screen shows up in Black and White as opposed to Blue and Yellow as normal." is also a bit suspicious of the new motherboard as well.


----------



## Shairel (Jan 15, 2003)

Attempt to use a differant keyboard, disconnect any mice as well as any chassis mounted USB ports or fans save for the CPU fan
If this does not resolve the issue, and you can occasionally boot the system; run a memory test to validate the system RAM, if not, attempt to replace the RAM or increase the CAS latency.


----------



## beno78 (Apr 14, 2005)

Looks like a drive error. I plugged an older drive into the machine, and it booted up ok. I then put the other drive back as a slave to the working drive and it paused for quite some time on the same point(PCI Device Listing) and then eventually booted into windows...maybe a minute long pause? The screen then flashes black quickly two or 3 times, and then it boots.

I am still puzzled as to why it ran windows setup in the first place, as it is normally the first place that a drive error shows up.

I am also still a little worried about the black and white bios screen and what is causing that....Interestingly, when this happened with the working disk I had in the machine, even windows showed up as Black and White...Which certainly looks like a MOBO fault, but this only seems to occur when the questionable disk was also plugged in. I am thinking that maybe the disk has some sort of a power related error??


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

Typically things fail when they fail, not at our convenience or for us to understand.


----------



## Rich-M (May 3, 2006)

Well I have to agree with Bob here,(so I won't walk under any ladders either), but if you want logic with a computer, you will live a life of constant dissatisfaction!


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

"I am also still a little worried about the black and white bios screen and what is causing that....Interestingly, when this happened with the working disk I had in the machine, even windows showed up as Black and White...Which certainly looks like a MOBO fault, but this only seems to occur when the questionable disk was also plugged in. "

Let's see what happens over time with a different drive plugged in.


----------



## beno78 (Apr 14, 2005)

New drive is working ok, and I can access the old drive without any hitches, via the XP install on the replacement drive. Could this be an MBR error? As it just seems the old drive is not able to be read at boot. Its an old ATA33 disk, can this cause issues on a new MOBO?


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

"I then put the other drive back as a slave to the working drive and it paused for quite some time on the same point(PCI Device Listing) and then eventually booted into windows...maybe a minute long pause? The screen then flashes black quickly two or 3 times, and then it boots."

Are there still this problem with the drive, even when you don't try and boot from it?

If you think it is the master boot record, do something like boot a Win98 floppy and run FDISK /MBR with it as the main drive.


----------



## beno78 (Apr 14, 2005)

I agree. I think the boot record on the drive is shagged. I ran FIXMBR from Recovery Console, but no luck. The drive was accessible when as a slave, so I copied all data off, and did a full NTFS format. Boots without a hitch now.

Thanks for all the help. Cheers!


----------



## scottfamily (Oct 13, 2007)

Beno: I am having the same problem with an XP Home computer that is a couple of years old.
It will hang on boot at the PCI Device Listings after the ACPI controller. It then makes an intermittent 'buzz' like a device is trying and failing to start. A couple of reboots and the computer will start normally. I did have a SLI system with two video cards, but one failed, so I am running one GeForce 6800 GT on an ASUS A8N-SLI MB with a RAID array. Something is failing. Did your computer make a noise when it failed to boot? Could you keep trying and get it to start? Thanks for any insight!
Doug


----------

